# We Just Bred The Tournament Of Champions Winner!!!!!



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

yes its true,, we bred the overall winner BUT also this bird MTSL 1031 won 1st @100, 1st @200, 1st @300 !!!!!!!!!!!! plus average speed and the whole board!!!!!! What family you ask? off our DIRECT GROENEVELDS! talk about percentages where OTHERS send 10-30 birds in one loft races! we sold 2 young birds to ROBERT THURMAN who entered these 2,, both were equal 1st at the 100m also!!!!!!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

You have some fantastic birds for sure


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm scared to ask how much those 2 birds were sold for. Jonge's Pride is a great looking bird. Congratulations!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!! Sounds like a great reason to celebrate tonite.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Pair*



jAxTecH said:


> I'm scared to ask how much those 2 birds were sold for. Jonge's Pride is a great looking bird. Congratulations!


sorry their not for sale  we will though sell only 2 birds off this pair next year


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Tks !!*



bbcdon said:


> Congratulations!!!!! Sounds like a great reason to celebrate tonite.


oh yess a nice glass of wine in hand


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Thankyou*



g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Wow! Congratulations!


Thankyou  some excellent results this year !


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Pair*



jAxTecH said:


> I'm scared to ask how much those 2 birds were sold for. Jonge's Pride is a great looking bird. Congratulations!


the pair pictured above are the parents of MTSL 1031


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Melsloft said:


> oh yess a nice glass of wine in hand


Chardonnay is my weakness!!!


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Tks*



bbcdon said:


> Chardonnay is my weakness!!!


I'm working on SHIRAZ


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

Melsloft said:


> yes its true,, we bred the overall winner BUT also this bird MTSL 1031 won 1st @100, 1st @200, 1st @300 !!!!!!!!!!!! plus average speed and the whole board!!!!!! What family you ask? off our DIRECT GROENEVELDS! talk about percentages where OTHERS send 10-30 birds in one loft races! we sold 2 young birds to ROBERT THURMAN who entered these 2,, both were equal 1st at the 100m also!!!!!!



CONGRATULATIONS!!!


kalapati
San Diego


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

that is awesome a huge congratz to you my frend , great birds great results


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats...


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow, that is really great! Great job!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Congrats! That is kicking ass performance there.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Race*



RodSD said:


> Congrats! That is kicking ass performance there.


Thank you everyone  this was a major performance might even be a 1st in a one loft race !! 1-2-3 TRIPLECROWN performance


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Way to go!!!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Took a bit of navigation on a poor website, but I found the results. On the drop the first two and outright winner on the big race is an impressive bird. Do you get to keep it or does Bill get him? Al least you should get some babies off the bird.

http://www.wincompanion.com/one_unikon/races/listRaces.php?skin=toclv


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Took a bit of navigation on a poor website, but I found the results. On the drop the first two and outright winner on the big race is an impressive bird. Do you get to keep it or does Bill get him? Al least you should get some babies off the bird.
> 
> http://www.wincompanion.com/one_unikon/races/listRaces.php?skin=toclv


Sorry Robert, must be getting old, the short term is going.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Go figure, it wasn't even a Sure Bet Bird that dominated the race. That is even its home town.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Did I read that right? Out of 236 birds that there were only 9 left for the 300. Don't know what to think about that race or training. You have to like the toughness of your bird. Looks like the first and second races were smashes. I know they had a lot of losses in that part of the country this year. Some of the Utah one loft races this year were duds.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Race*

U read right my friend this bird dominated the whole arc!! dusted birds from Ganus, Hutch, You name it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and we only entered 2 not 10 not 15 not 30! yes this family has done it all in HOLLAND,, and yes 1031 achieved what Surebet and any surebet NEVER did!!!  let me brag some more its still fresh


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I look forward to seeing your loft placed up there with the big boys on RPD! Here's to the hard work and continued success of your birds!


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Tks *



g0ldenb0y55 said:


> I look forward to seeing your loft placed up there with the big boys on RPD! Here's to the hard work and continued success of your birds!


THANK YOU  Thankyou it takes hard work and some know how on selection but the reward is a nice payback  teh parents to the winning bird also have over 30 prizes won!!! and the sire was ACE champion !


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I love it when I hear the "BIG BOYS" got their clocks cleaned...Hey,what a great holliday season your going to have...I guess you will not be eating any "CROW",as I will be doing...I`d rather be eating turkey,but my wife "REFUSES" to cook my little turkey`s for Thanksgiving..hahahaha!!!
*Best to you Mel,and the family*...Great race with a couple of great birds !!! *Congrats...*Alamo


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*tks ALAMO*



Alamo said:


> I love it when I hear the "BIG BOYS" got their clocks cleaned...Hey,what a great holliday season your going to have...I guess you will not be eating any "CROW",as I will be doing...I`d rather be eating turkey,but my wife "REFUSES" to cook my little turkey`s for Thanksgiving..hahahaha!!!
> *Best to you Mel,and the family*...Great race with a couple of great birds !!! *Congrats...*Alamo


Tks buddy  its going to make the holiday alot more joyful and thank ful for sure,, just shows you even the little guys who cant afford to run 10 full page adds or enter every single BIg race with 15-30 birds can also kic some ass!!! So don't believe all the hype sometimes you hear,,,,,e sometimes thats all it is  By teh way we will be putting a full page add  and it will look something like this  don't forget QUALITY not QUANTITY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey Mel, Congrats on the big win in the series and the wins in all the races. Like I've said b4 you could tell from the birds I had from you that they were quality birds. I just wish I didn't have that one bad toss where I lost half my flock. If I wasn't such a crappy handler those birds would've done really good.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Race*



Pigeon0446 said:


> Hey Mel, Congrats on the big win in the series and the wins in all the races. Like I've said b4 you could tell from the birds I had from you that they were quality birds. I just wish I didn't have that one bad toss where I lost half my flock. If I wasn't such a crappy handler those birds would've done really good.


dont worry about it we'll get them next year  You handling for IF also?


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Melsloft said:


> dont worry about it we'll get them next year  You handling for IF also?


Yeah I'm going to be one of the handlers for the IF Convention race next year. They put the limit on how many birds a loft can handle at 50. If you look at the handler list 2 of the guys are already full. They made it where if you wanna be an handler you have to enter birds as a breeder. I gotta figure out what lofts I'm gonna put my birds in I look at the list and I really don't want to send my birds to any of the guys who aren't full already. 

http://itcpigeonclub.com/2011-if-handler-list/


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*race*



Pigeon0446 said:


> Yeah I'm going to be one of the handlers for the IF Convention race next year. They put the limit on how many birds a loft can handle at 50. If you look at the handler list 2 of the guys are already full. They made it where if you wanna be an handler you have to enter birds as a breeder. I gotta figure out what lofts I'm gonna put my birds in I look at the list and I really don't want to send my birds to any of the guys who aren't full already.
> 
> http://itcpigeonclub.com/2011-if-handler-list/


ok cool I just saw the list and made a few calls  let me know if u are accepting


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Melsloft said:


> ok cool I just saw the list and made a few calls  let me know if u are accepting


As of now I'm still accepting reservation for both the If Convention and The Great south Bay Classic. So if you wanna let me handle a bird or 2 for either race I'll gladly accept your reservation. I'm trying to figure out how many birds I'm going to get for these races since I don't wanna breed too many of my own birds if I'm gonna get a good amount of birds from other ppl for those races. And if I'm not gonna breed as many as normal I've gotta figure out who I'm gonna breed out of and who's gonna sit out this year.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

Pigeon0446 said:


> As of now I'm still accepting reservation for both the If Convention and The Great south Bay Classic. So if you wanna let me handle a bird or 2 for either race I'll gladly accept your reservation. I'm trying to figure out how many birds I'm going to get for these races since I don't wanna breed too many of my own birds if I'm gonna get a good amount of birds from other ppl for those races. And if I'm not gonna breed as many as normal I've gotta figure out who I'm gonna breed out of and who's gonna sit out this year.


excellent put me down for teh Great South bay also! 2-4 each


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Pigeon0446.....If you will fly TWO birds from me,I would appreciate it...I don`t like sending birds to someone that I do not have contact with,and know if they will get a fair shake....I have only sent out birds to 3 convention races,in all the years I have had birds..In one race,my bird was 7th OOA & 22nd Overall....Cambell Strange was 3rd OOA & 12th Overall in the race....In another race my bird was 51st Overall,being flown by a *new flyer*... Thanks and LMK in can handle 2 birds....Alamo


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

Pigeon0446 said:


> As of now I'm still accepting reservation for both the If Convention and The Great south Bay Classic. So if you wanna let me handle a bird or 2 for either race I'll gladly accept your reservation. I'm trying to figure out how many birds I'm going to get for these races since I don't wanna breed too many of my own birds if I'm gonna get a good amount of birds from other ppl for those races. And if I'm not gonna breed as many as normal I've gotta figure out who I'm gonna breed out of and who's gonna sit out this year.



On the South Bay Classic, it says, "one bird from any entry goes into rotation". So, if two are sent, one stays with you and one goes to another handler. Just wanted to confirm this. 

I may be interested in sending two to the South Bay Classic.


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

Congrats to Mel. Your birds have been doing well in the different races.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Race*



Xueoo said:


> Congrats to Mel. Your birds have been doing well in the different races.


Thks Xueoo,,, some excellent results from WA- PSF WINNER- UTAH- PLymouth PEAK CHALLANGE 14th- TOURNAMENT of CHAMPIONS 1s-100-1st200-1st300! _ NY SLI 3rd,10th,18th,,, and another over 8 x1st on top of that


----------



## Kenneth Flippen (Sep 5, 2009)

*?*

so..... whats the price for a couple of YB's to fly in 2011? not necisarilly(sp) off this pair


Kenneth Flippen


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

Kenneth Flippen said:


> so..... whats the price for a couple of YB's to fly in 2011? not necisarilly(sp) off this pair
> 
> 
> Kenneth Flippen


I wont be to shy,,,,, birds direct off the VEGAS pair are $3000 from the nest,,, we will be offering racers 2 for $300 with our best bloods in them,,,, So we have differnet levels for everyone,,,, If you wanna compare Surebet, Khan, Hutch, Ganus,,,, birds off key pairs cost way above from $5000-$9000 but since we have less feed to buy we can be more competitive in price  Yes we will STILL be offering working mans rates for 2011.......


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Melsloft said:


> I wont be to shy,,,,, birds direct off the VEGAS pair are $3000 from the nest,,, we will be offering racers 2 for $300 with our best bloods in them,,,, So we have differnet levels for everyone,,,, *If you wanna compare Surebet, Khan, Hutch, Ganus,,,, birds off key pairs cost way above from $5000-$9000 but since we have less feed to buy we can be more competitive in price * Yes we will STILL be offering working mans rates for 2011.......


Sounds like you have some great birds. Would'nt it be fun for you to enter the Pigeon Talk 2nd Annual Classis One loft Race? True there is no cash prize being offered but you will win the respect of all the PT members and that will improve your sales plus its only $20 perch fee. I think you should join the fun with a pair of those birds and see how they compare. You will get full bragging rights for a year  Where else will you get this level of free advertising for $20 if you win? 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/2011-2nd-annual-pigeon-talk-classic-48231.html


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Race*



jAxTecH said:


> Sounds like you have some great birds. Would'nt it be fun for you to enter the Pigeon Talk 2nd Annual Classis One loft Race? True there is no cash prize being offered but you will win the respect of all the PT members and that will improve your sales plus its only $20 perch fee. I think you should join the fun with a pair of those birds and see how they compare. You will get full bragging rights for a year  Where else will you get this level of free advertising for $20 if you win?
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/2011-2nd-annual-pigeon-talk-classic-48231.html


Very True,, it sure would be nice,,, I will discuss with my partner,,, We cant thin ourselves in to many places hope you understand though  we're not a factory like some,, so we have to be care ful and pick our spots,,,, But If we can we will see


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Who does your graphic design for the ads you're going to place? I'd like to offer my services if you're interested.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Race*



Kenneth Flippen said:


> so..... whats the price for a couple of YB's to fly in 2011? not necisarilly(sp) off this pair
> 
> 
> Kenneth Flippen


Kennith we are offering 2 bird kits @ $300 each right now only 10 kits total available,, I listed 5 kits on pigeonauctions juts now and we jhave 5 more we will sell privatly,,,,


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*design*



g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Who does your graphic design for the ads you're going to place? I'd like to offer my services if you're interested.


I do all the graphic work including the eyesign shots, portrait shots and all 
by doing it in house we can ask for less for our birds


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Melsloft said:


> excellent put me down for teh Great South bay also! 2-4 each


You've got it your perches are now reserved.



Alamo said:


> Pigeon0446.....If you will fly TWO birds from me,I would appreciate it...I don`t like sending birds to someone that I do not have contact with,and know if they will get a fair shake....I have only sent out birds to 3 convention races,in all the years I have had birds..In one race,my bird was 7th OOA & 22nd Overall....Cambell Strange was 3rd OOA & 12th Overall in the race....In another race my bird was 51st Overall,being flown by a *new flyer*... Thanks and LMK in can handle 2 birds....Alamo


Hey Alamo, thats not bad I've never sent birds to the Convention. This year will be the first for me as the handler and breeder. Last time it was here I didn't take any birds. As for your 2 birds I'll gladly handle them for you. 



Xueoo said:


> On the South Bay Classic, it says, "one bird from any entry goes into rotation". So, if two are sent, one stays with you and one goes to another handler. Just wanted to confirm this.
> 
> I may be interested in sending two to the South Bay Classic.


Yes the first bird goes into rotation if you send 1-5 one goes into rotation 5-10 two go into rotation and so on. So if somebody sent 3 birds 1 would go into rotation and 2 go where they would like them to go. If somebody put in 7 birds 2 would go into rotation and 5 would go where they like. But no handler can handle more then 4 birds from any breeder. I know you only assked about 2 birds but I figured I'd explain it more just incase anybody else had the same question.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Melsloft said:


> I do all the graphic work including the eyesign shots, portrait shots and all
> by doing it in house we can ask for less for our birds


Well there you go! Just thought I'd throw it out there...hehehehe


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Pigeon0446.....Thanks a Million....Will send 2 birds for the 2011 IF Convention Race...You might not know,but I was born & rasied on Mott St...the lower east side in Little Italy....My dad was a pigeon guy,and my friends and I allways had birds...It was alot of fun flying the NY flights and tiplets...There were lofts all over the place in the late 1950`s to early 1960`s....My dad won the BCA in 1965 with a ONE bird entry against 380 Lofts and 6112 bands were sold...The bird was a little BBH #7446...Which became a IF HOF bird...My dad`s loft name was Mul-Bro..which stood for Mullberry & Broome streets,where the loft was located....thanks again for flying my birds....Alamo


----------

